# Why Macs Suck



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I totally disagree, but I wanna hear what you have to say too!

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6553260189868317794&q=why+macs+suck

I disagree with a lot of what this guy says, and he gets annoying. Just a warning, it has a swear word or two, sorry if someone posted this before!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

It's cute, it's true (with OS 9), and funny- it's also a parody, so don't take it too seriously...


----------



## zarquon (May 24, 2005)

ArtistSeries said:


> It's cute, it's true (with OS 9), and funny- it's also a parody, so don't take it too seriously...


This was a parody 5 years ago, and it looks like the same guy has just remade the same dumb parody again. Nothing new, nothing original.

Z.


----------



## Ariell (Mar 28, 2005)

Well, I could only stomach about half of this and then like you said, it was just plain annoying so I stopped it.

Sure I guess macs DO suck _if you don't know what the heck you're doing!_ But then again, anything would suck if you don't know what you're doing.

I'm all for some legitimate poking fun at macs but this wasn't funny and his points were lame. 

You 'need to trick a mac into doing what you want it to do' ??? Please. That's ridiculous. 

Programs automatically quit on you? Sure, I've had this happen on a mac. But I've had it happen 1000X more often on a PeeCee. 

You need to be a contortionist to hit APPLE-OPTION-ESC? Huh?? The first 2 keys are right beside each other and you can hit ESC with your other hand. How hard is that? Requires no more dexterity than doing CTRL-ALT-DELETE on a PC. Dumb. That's about all I watched.

The blurb beside the video title says "very creative approach". I sure wouldn't call this creative at all. It's just some guy blabbing.


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

I saw this a few months back... It is hilarious! And yeah, OS9 seems to be exactly that from what I heard. Another interesting annoyance, in OSX this time, Macintosh HD seems to randomly disappear and I have to go into the Shell to fix it manually with an unhide command I found on the Apple forums (apparently I am not alone).

I'd like to see a spoof on MS Windows... But I guess that would just be easy pickins.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Is this really the first time this has been posted here? I mean, I enjoy it - it's good for a laugh and there's a tiny bit of truth to what he says.. but this is several years old for sure.

If most people haven't seen it though, it's all good. Enjoy!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

zarquon said:


> This was a parody 5 years ago, and it looks like the same guy has just remade the same dumb parody again. Nothing new, nothing original.
> 
> Z.


Mac people are really sensitive - it's the same parody - he has not remade it - it's still about OS9.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Ariell said:


> Well, I could only stomach about half of this and then like you said, it was just plain annoying so I stopped it.
> 
> Sure I guess macs DO suck _if you don't know what the heck you're doing!_ But then again, anything would suck if you don't know what you're doing.
> 
> ...


This was done while OS 9 was Mac's operating system - it's funny because (if you have used OS9) what he related was true in an exaggerated way.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ArtistSeries said:


> This was done while OS 9 was Mac's operating system - it's funny because (if you have used OS9) what he related was true in an exaggerated way.


Um... he talks about jumping icons (update manager) and the dock... was that in OS 9?


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Um... he talks about jumping icons (update manager) and the dock... was that in OS 9?



i was wondering the exact same thing


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

LOL - ROTFL

Yes it is Classic - Probably OS9

If you watched to the end - The last comment is that this was all made last night - On A Mac

I have had to "Hold Hands" with people on a Mac and he has done a great parody of the frustration that some of them had. Truly, for a person coming from the PC world, at that time, they would become a Stranger in a Strange Land - with all of their finely homed PC instincts working against them.

Also - Classic does lock up and crash and ejecting the CD by putting it in the trash was never "Intuitive"

All this having been said, I have come into possession of 3 PB1400's and I am going to put them back into service, probably with accelerators as absolutely 'Safe Surfing Machines" and take my production machines off the net. I still think Classic is absolutely the best single user OS ever built for the things that it does.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Um... he talks about jumping icons (update manager) and the dock... was that in OS 9?



Probably talking about Control Strip - Which was forever in the way


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Lichen Software said:


> Probably talking about Control Strip - Which was forever in the way


Sorry, I don't agree. The control strip never bounced, nor was it ever referred to as the dock... or zoomed for that matter. 

He's talking about Max OS X.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Sorry, I don't agree. The control strip never bounced, nor was it ever referred to as the dock... or zoomed for that matter.
> 
> He's talking about Max OS X.


I went back and looked at this again. It seems to have elements of both now that I look at it closely The lock up is Classic especially with the panic button not working. Other parts are OS X - the dock is even mentioned.

It is still halarious - Notice that he can never destroy the tower case


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

I contacted this guy a while ago and he is part of a comedy troup. He assured me that he and his team love their Macs, but like anything, machines break down. Nothing is perfect. They did take some issue with the ad campaign at the time, which I too found brutally annoying and self-aggrandizing.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

ArtistSeries said:


> It's cute, it's true (with OS 9), and funny- it's also a parody, so don't take it too seriously...


I still run OS 9.2.2 on my Beige G3 without a single problem,
What is this guy talking about?

I think the only way you could have a problem is if you don't know what you are doing.

D


----------



## diim (May 2, 2005)

The man is clearly an idiot.


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

Ariell said:


> You need to be a contortionist to hit APPLE-OPTION-ESC? Huh?? The first 2 keys are right beside each other and you can hit ESC with your other hand. How hard is that? Requires no more dexterity than doing CTRL-ALT-DELETE on a PC. Dumb. That's about all I watched.


it's easier to hit Ctrl Alt Delete because it's done so often


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Everyone is being too sensitive here.

This was made when OS X was barely out the door, so most of his comments are about OS 9, with occasional references to OS X.

I agree with pretty much all the factual statements he made.

He made fun of OS 9 being prone to constant system freezes. He's right. The very first time I touched a Mac (at the now closed Newton store near Queen and Jarvis) it crashed within 30 sec. I remember how happy I was when I went to OS X. I was on-board with OS 10.0. It was slow, but rock solid. 

He made fun of the cmd-period-space interrupt. And that interrupt was completely useless (and, as he says, felt unnatual). Using it would usually lock the system up. Thankfully, Apple dumped that with OS X. We now have a functional system interrupt, thanks to protected memory.

He made fun of having to pull the plug outta the Mac to get it to shut down. I have this happen to me several times. I couldn't understand why I couldn't turn the computer off with the power button. Apple appears to have fixed this issue since.

He made fun of the bizarre behaviour from OS 9 where dragging files from external media onto the desktop would only create shortcuts, not copies. I had this "feature" bite me in the ass a couple of times, too. Thankfully, Apple dumped that with OS X.

He made fun of the Dock icons jumping up and down. Apple corrected that annoyance by allowing you to turn of the animation in System Preferences.

He made fun of the Dock getting in the way when trying to reach window controls at the bottom of the screen. I've been bit in the ass by that "feature" too. Trying to drag the re-size control was often a pain because the Dock would suddenly jump in the way. Apple hasn't fixed this. So I leave the Dock visible, but small as possible.

I think this video is hilarious! I remember seeing it years ago and observing how accurate it was. Fortunately, Apple has learned a few lessons since then.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

dolawren said:


> I still run OS 9.2.2 on my Beige G3 without a single problem,
> What is this guy talking about?
> 
> I think the only way you could have a problem is if you don't know what you are doing.


Yes, blame the victim.

For someone new to a Mac, they often don't know what they are doing. I remember failing to understand why I had to unplug the machine to get it to turn off. Obviously, it was all my fault. 

This guy knows what he is talking about.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

One more thing...

In OS 9, if you drag'n'drop files from external media to the desktop, only shortcuts are made. Then, when you eject the disk, the shortcuts vanish.

This happens in OS X, too. Try this: drag a favorite folder from an external hard drive to the Source Pane in the Finder. Then eject the drive. See? Your favorite in the source pane vanishes! But unlike OS 9, the favourite won't return when you connect the drive again.  

Sometimes Apple never learns.


----------



## vacuvox (Sep 5, 2003)

I laughed 5 years ago - and again watching it just now.

I do know a few people who have bought Macs because they don't know computers and they fall for the "any dummy can use an iMac" slant of Apple's marketing campaign. But these people really don't like or "get" computers and a Mac is still really just another computer and these unsuspecting consumers still need to spend way more time and energy getting to know the way the Mac works than they feel they can afford. It's just frustrating for them - like the character this guy is playing in the clip. They aren't stupid though. These people tend to be busy and successful and are attracted to the promised "time and evergy saving" capabilities of a computer - whereas, in fact, for these kinds of people, computers are often just time and energy wasters. Like typing out this note on a stupid web forum... a waste of time and energy... don't you agree?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

lpkmckenna said:


> One more thing...
> 
> In OS 9, if you drag'n'drop files from external media to the desktop, only shortcuts are made. Then, when you eject the disk, the shortcuts vanish.
> 
> ...


Wrong. I'm in OS 9 right now and it copies files--the shortcut deal is OS X only.

This is why the video is about OS X--not OS 9.

Trust me on this.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

lpkmckenna said:


> Everyone is being too sensitive here.
> 
> This was made when OS X was barely out the door, so most of his comments are about OS 9, with occasional references to OS X.


Boy, people have a skewed sense of time: This movie came out in 2003, not five years ago. OS X came out in 2000 (in public beta) and was released as 10.0 in March of 2001. The Mac OS of 2003 would have been Jaguar 10.2 which was released in August 2002--Panther 10.3 was released in October 2003.


----------



## phobic (May 18, 2005)

I spoke to a woman the other day who got fed up with seeing two Library folders on her brand new iMac G5, so she simply deleted one.

She was calling to ask why she was getting error messages.. guess there's a limit to the 'any dummy can use a Mac' proverb.


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

okcomputer said:


> Is this really the first time this has been posted here?


I mention it in <a href="http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=9661"> this thread </a> from about 3 years ago, and before that it was posted by Moscool.

Three years later and I'm still annoyed with the Dock. Especially when I'm video editing.


----------



## Klaatu (Jun 3, 2003)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Wrong. I'm in OS 9 right now and it copies files--the shortcut deal is OS X only.
> 
> This is why the video is about OS X--not OS 9.
> 
> Trust me on this.


Not when he's talking about "the utterly useless interrupt key" and the whole "system locks up" problem. 

He's talking about BOTH... I still giggle about the Update Manager behaving like a Jack Russell "f**kin'" terrier.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I LOVE the bit about pulling the battery!
reminds me of my ibook.... my g3 and my g4 ibook!


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

> "I can put it on the bottom, I can put it on the left, I can put it on the right. But don't try to put it on the top--that's reserved for the MIGHTY BLUE APPLE!"


That's still priceless!

I saw this when it first came out; it was an antidote to the insufferable "Switch" ads.

It's a computer, not a religion--if you can't laugh at it, that's your own problem...


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Steve-O said:


> it's easier to hit Ctrl Alt Delete because it's done so often


Whindoze people would get used to it!


----------



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

When that video first came out, *I* sent it to my Windows friends to share the laughs. It's still funny!


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Wrong. I'm in OS 9 right now and it copies files--the shortcut deal is OS X only.
> 
> This is why the video is about OS X--not OS 9.


Wrong. I specifically remember this "feature" in OS 9. It only worked when you dragged files from media onto the desktop.

Apple may have changed it somewhere between 9.0 and 9.2, perhaps to match the behaviour of OS X.

Here's a site on the net teaching about this. http://www.st-andrews.ac.uk/its/training/basic_skills/copy.html. This tutorial is from year 2000.



> Dragging onto the desktop
> 
> There are special features to notice when you are dragging a file from a disk onto the desktop -- that is onto the space in the background of the computer screen, not part of any window. It is handy to have files on the desktop, but it is counter-productive if you make the desktop too cluttered: it becomes confusing for you, might slow down your computer and increases the risk of deleting files by mistake. It is better to place an alias (on the Mac) or a shortcut (on the PC) onto the desktop, rather than actual program files.​
> On the Mac
> ...


Apology accepted, MannyP.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Boy, people have a skewed sense of time: This movie came out in 2003, not five years ago. OS X came out in 2000 (in public beta) and was released as 10.0 in March of 2001. The Mac OS of 2003 would have been Jaguar 10.2 which was released in August 2002--Panther 10.3 was released in October 2003.


Just because 10.2 was available doesn't necessarily mean he used it. And if he was still on 10.1, he definitely wasn't editing video on it. I liked 10.1, but it was a feature-poor release, and no professional was using it for video editing.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

lpkmckenna said:


> Wrong. I specifically remember this "feature" in OS 9. It only worked when you dragged files from media onto the desktop.
> 
> Apple may have changed it somewhere between 9.0 and 9.2, perhaps to match the behaviour of OS X.
> 
> ...


Yes, that may be the case, but the fact is he says "shortcuts"--not physical files. OS 9 doesn't create shortcuts in that manner (without a key modifier.)



> Just because 10.2 was available doesn't necessarily mean he used it. And if he was still on 10.1, he definitely wasn't editing video on it. I liked 10.1, but it was a feature-poor release, and no professional was using it for video editing.


LOL. But you made this claim: _"This was made when OS X was barely out the door, so most of his comments are about OS 9, with occasional references to OS X."_ I merely pointed out that it simply was not true (and the fact that the video was not five years old, as mentioned by someone else.) Did Avid have software for Mac OS 9? 

Regardless, I went decided to go to the author's site and find out (from the horse's mouth) he was referring to (his words):

_ Well in OS 9 and 10 if you click on ...oh say 'USER SETTINGS' and type 'v' that file - 'user settings' - is immediately renamed 'v' and then whisked away to be with the other files named something starting with the letter 'v' so you have to go looking for it. Then you have to remember what the damn file was called to begin with so you can restore its name. Hit 'undo' you say? That simply undoes the last thing you did...like scroll down to the 'v's...

...

The file renaming debacle happened on OS 9 actually and we (my company and 
Apple Computers) still aren't sure what happened. The edit on that line 
made it appear to be an OS X problem.

...

As far as being full of crap, I don't know where to start. We are a full 
Mac OS X shop (5 dual processor G4's, 4 surviving Imacs, countless power 
macs, mac Ibooks and two titanium laptops). We run 10.2.4. We run Final 
Cut 3 and Combustion 2.1 and we post everything uncompressed SDI via Kona 
Black Magic 10bit.

...

But rest assured that everything I railed about in the parody ACTUALLY HAPPENED and still happens to every FC3 and Combustion 2 user._


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Yes, that may be the case, but the fact is he says "shortcuts"--not physical files. OS 9 doesn't create shortcuts in that manner (without a key modifier.)


...unless you were dragging files from *external media* onto the _*Desktop*_, in which case it made shortcuts (no modifier need). And those shortcuts *will *disappear when you eject the external media. Which is what he was complaining about.

I don't have an OS 9 capable machine at home anymore, so I can't test this, make a movie, and prove it to you.

But I know someone who has one. I am gonna check this again, but I remember this annoyance distinctly.

Is there anyone here who has a OS 9 capable Mac to prove this?


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Did Avid have software for Mac OS 9?


Uh, yeah. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-linear_editing_system


> Non-linear editing with computers as we know it today was first introduced by Avid in 1988 with their first line of Media Composer systems. It was based on the Apple Macintosh computer platform (Macintosh II systems were used) with special hardware and software developed and installed by Avid. The Media Composer was the first system to introduce modern concepts in non-linear editing, such as timeline editing and clip bins.
> The video quality of the first Avid Media Composers from the late 80s was somewhat low (about VHS quality), due to it using a very early version of a Motion JPEG codec. But it was enough to be a very versatile system for offline editing, and to revolutionize video and film editing, quickly becoming the dominant NLE platform.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

lpkmckenna said:


> Just because 10.2 was available doesn't necessarily mean he used it. And if he was still on 10.1, he definitely wasn't editing video on it. I liked 10.1, but it was a feature-poor release, and no professional was using it for video editing.


Walter Murch was doing some final editing on "Cold Moutain" useing 10.1 I believe. They did most of it in OS9, but once they had drivers for their video cards, they upgraded to OSX.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

lpkmckenna said:


> ...unless you were dragging files from *external media* onto the _*Desktop*_, in which case it made shortcuts (no modifier need). And those shortcuts *will *disappear when you eject the external media. Which is what he was complaining about.
> 
> I don't have an OS 9 capable machine at home anymore, so I can't test this, make a movie, and prove it to you.
> 
> ...


I'm on a Mac OS 9 Mac right now (at work--we've not made the move to OS X yet)... tested moving documents/folders from an external (Zip 100, Zip 250, CD-ROM, DVD-ROm, external HD {firewire/int}) and here are the results:


Zip 100 & 250: Files moved to the desktop (no shortcuts or aliases appear). _Files Disappear upon ejecting._
CD-ROM/DVD: Files copied upon moving to desktop.
External/Internal HD: Files moved to desktop (no shortcuts or aliases appear). _Disappeared upon unmounting_.

In every instance no alias or shortcut was created in moving the files from their media to the Mac's desktop. Mac OS X is the only OS that will create alias shortcuts if you move the file to your desktop--from external media--WITHOUT any modifier keys. OS 9 does not do that.

You need to hold OPTION+CLOVERLEAF  in OS 9 to make an alias of a file as you drag it to your desktop. OS X requires you to use OPTION in order to copy the file to your desktop from external media. OS 9 requires you to use OPTION as well, on select types of media, in order to copy files to your desktop.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I forgot to add in my previous post:

The disappearing _files_ that people came across in OS 9 was due to how it handles organizing files on media (hard drives, CDs/DVDs, disks, etc.)

Every drive has it's own hidden "desktop"... a folder where files can be stored and are visible only when the media is mounted to a users drive. If a file was moved to the "desktop", but not copied, it would disappear once the media was ejected (or unmounted.)

I've attached a couple of screen shots to show what I am talking about. By simply logging on to a remote server, I can see what files are stored on each drive's "desktop."

Clear as mud?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Gah. Every once in a while someone else finds this and it starts a thread somewhere that inevitably fills up with vitriol. This guy had a poor experience, long enough ago that he's talking about OS X 10.0/10.1. He's a video editor, so what'd he do? Make a video to vent his frustration. End of story.

Let's all take a step back and not give this video any more attention than it deserves, or deserved 5 years ago.


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

« MannyP Design » said:


> I forgot to add in my previous post:
> 
> The disappearing _files_ that people came across in OS 9 was due to how it handles organizing files on media (hard drives, CDs/DVDs, disks, etc.)
> 
> ...


Yeah, you've decided to start proving my point for me. Drag'n'drop files from external media to the desktop doesn't copy the files. It creates shortcuts the media on the external drive.

In OS 9, when you drag a file from an external drive to the desktop, that file isn't copied from your computer. Instead, it only *appears* to be on the computer's desktop because every drive has it's own "invisible desktop file" that the user cannot see.

This is "intuitive computing."  The whole point of the damn video is that he wanted to copy files to his computer, and that didn't happen because of a stupid system.

So I said it wasn't copied, which you've now decided is true. (Before you said: "I'm in OS 9 right now and it copies files")

And as I said: I suspect Apple changed the behaviour of drag'n'drop from CDs to match the OS X behaviour. The content of the tutorial from 2000 I posted supports the original behaviour. And I distinctly remember encountering this silliness in the first month or so of owning an iMac. I didn't have any external drive at the time, so it must have been from the CD. 

We seem to be quibbling over the meaning of "alias" and "shortcuts" and whether having a file only appear to be on the computer's desktop is really a "shortcut" or not, because of a bizarre system of "invisible desktop folders."

The end result: the file wasn't copied from the media.

I'm taking a break from ehMac for a while. Arguing about a silly feature of a long dead OS is a really stupid thing to do on a Friday night.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

What are you talking about? Arguing? Holy cripes, man, chill.

Look, people were making talk about OS 9 doing certain things that it just doesn't do or have: ie: Dock, bouncing icons, creating aliases (or shortcuts as they were called) on the desktop by simply dragging them on to the desktop, the mighty blue Apple at the top of the screen, etc.

I pointed out that the majority of the things that were said in the video (from 2003, in spite of people seeming to think of being 5 years old) were OS X only, with instances of anomalies being applicable to both versions.

Relax, man. I think you've been sparring way too much on Everything Else or something...


----------



## smokeyj (Nov 30, 2004)

You both need to go to the corner for a time out. Now kiss, make up and stop being so sensitive towards each others comments!!


----------



## jmlachance (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re Macs suck*

I'm no expert on Macs but after 10 years of hell on a pc and 1 year with a Mac, the Mac wins hands down. Until something better comes along, to me it's the best there is...


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

smokeyj said:


> You both need to go to the corner for a time out. Now kiss, make up and stop being so sensitive towards each others comments!!


Smokey, I'm not the person being sensitive. I even included smilies in my posts.


----------



## Rollergirl_Lenore (Mar 23, 2006)

*That was awsome*

Honestly, I've never laughed so hard...Thank you so much for that...It was great!

I've been using Macs since 1995, currently I own that little green iMac (OS 9.2) and not a day goes by that I don't want to throw it off my 11th floor balcony (SCTV Style)...so I'm bitting the costly bullet and buying a new iMac. 

I also use an eMac at work and I couldn't live without my Macs.


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

My first Mac (a G3 graphite iMac) crashed as soon as I booted it up :lmao: 

But I always thought the parody was dumb.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Each page of this thread (using my settings at least) starts with someone who has been banned, and there seems to be a high _preponderance_ (do you feel odd reading that word, that like I did writing it?) of banned-persons posts.

Perhaps that is appropriate for a "why Macs suck" thread posted on ehMac.

Rollergirl_Lenore, which iMac do you have?

www.apple-history.com if it helps.


----------



## Rollergirl_Lenore (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't know what it's called but it was one of the first iMacs... I bought it in 2000 and it's green with a front loading CD Tray... It's a classic!


----------



## Rollergirl_Lenore (Mar 23, 2006)

I found the name it's called a Bondi iMac. 
When I got my iMac it only had OS 8.2, so I upgraded to OS 9.2.

So this is why I need a new one.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Rollergirl_Lenore said:


> ...it was one of the first iMacs... I bought it in 2000 and it's green with a front loading CD Tray... It's a classic!





> I found the name it's called a Bondi iMac.


Not to alarm you, but I think you may have been taken. The original (Bondi Blue) iMac Rev. A was introduced May 6, 1998 (I bought mine in Aug. of that year) and was later retired in an updated model, the Rev. B, on January 5, 1999. If you bought your iMac in 2000, you bought a year old extinct model. In the year 2000 you should have been able to buy the (Blueberry) iMac 350 Rev. D or any of the iMac DV incarnations. FYI the iMac DV was the _fifth_ generation of iMacs released Oct. 5, 1999 and discontinued Jul. 19, 2000.

(Source: EveryMac.com)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Rollergirl_Lenore said:


> I don't know what it's called but it was one of the first iMacs... I bought it in 2000 and it's green with a front loading CD Tray... It's a classic!


The slot-loading iMac G3s were/are very sweet. Even eMacs I've seen recently don't have the slot-load technology.

Granted, like portables, you can't play mini-CDs and mini-DVDs, but how often does that come up?


----------



## Rollergirl_Lenore (Mar 23, 2006)

Thank you for your concern, but I knew it was used when I bought it. 
I was a first year college student at the time and wasn't able to afford a brand new computer... the thing with my Bondi iMac is that it still works great... just really slow, so I feel that it's time to upgrade to a brand new Imac G5.


----------

